# Price of 6-Cell/12-Cell Li-ion HP Battery in India



## Kiran.dks (Mar 26, 2008)

Can anybody tell me the price of HP 6-cell Li-Ion Battery for HP laptops in India? 
*www.techexcess.net/images/products/hp/hp-EV088AA-411462-421.jpg

And also for 12-Cell Li-Ion Battery.

*content.costco.com/Images/Content/Product/176895.jpg


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 26, 2008)

Not sure for which model, but check this out:
*gadgets.in/component/option,com_virtuemart/page,shop.browse/category_id,125/Itemid,1/


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks Prasad. It helped me.

The product is *gadgets.in/component/page,shop.pro...acturer_id,0/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,26/


----------

